# 'Super Mario Galaxy DS' demake gets new progress update



## Bladexdsl (Jun 1, 2021)

and as soon as they finish and release it on that very same day who do you think will be waiting in the shadows?


----------



## Jacklack3 (Jun 1, 2021)

Woah! I didn't even know this project was a thing! Looks really cool. I hope they change the name though, usually any fan game that uses an official name gets booted (ex: "A Fox in Space" which is a StarFox fan-show hasn't been taken down, and the creator suspects it's because of the titles of these projects).


----------



## lordelan (Jun 1, 2021)

Doing the physics alone is pretty impressive.


----------



## gaga941021 (Jun 1, 2021)

Bladexdsl said:


> and as soon as they finish and release it on that very same day who do you think will be waiting in the shadows?


Who cares? It will be uploaded everywhere in a nanosecond.


----------



## Sathya (Jun 1, 2021)

Wow! You can beat nintendo! Good work!


----------



## pustal (Jun 1, 2021)

Well, this is amazeballs.


----------



## Wavy (Jun 1, 2021)

If you told me that this was a video of Mario Galaxy scaled down onto a DS screen I'd 100% believe you


----------



## Lumince (Jun 1, 2021)

That Is INSANE


----------



## Lucifer666 (Jun 1, 2021)

This has officially reached Sonic fanbase levels of insane. My god, the dedication.


----------



## N10A (Jun 1, 2021)

I think I remember watching a beta 64 video that said that they were going to put Mario Galaxy on the Gamecube, but that it lacked the specs to make it work, so they waited for the Wii. Just goes to show that where there's a will, there's a way. Super excited for this, Galaxy is one of my favorite games, and this is so impressive on a technical level.


----------



## Deleted member 506316 (Jun 1, 2021)

The amount of effort and skill...props to the devs this is *super* supreme.


----------



## Stealphie (Jun 1, 2021)

woah this is amazing


----------



## RichardTheKing (Jun 1, 2021)

At least there's no stupid motion controls in this demake, making it already superior to the original...still has limited lives and 3 HP (instead of 8, a la 64 DS and Sunshine) as flaws, though.


----------



## Nerdtendo (Jun 1, 2021)

RichardTheKing said:


> At least there's no stupid motion controls in this demake, making it already superior to the original...still has limited lives and 3 HP (instead of 8, a la 64 DS and Sunshine) as flaws, though.


Did 64 really have 8 HP if most damage took three slices?


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jun 1, 2021)

Beware of Nintendo because they are like a hawk. And they are money lover and a greedy. They loved to sue even not important stuff under Nintendo's.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 1, 2021)

Well now that every other news site is reporting on it, it'll never see the light of day. So I guess my DS can stay just as dusty as its been ;O;


----------



## 1B51004 (Jun 1, 2021)

very nice! cant wait to see the final product!


----------



## ZipMartin (Jun 1, 2021)

Is that really on the DS? I'm very impressed


----------



## RedBlueGreen (Jun 1, 2021)

If it weren't for SM3D All Stars this would be a lot mor exciting. Still impressive though.


----------



## raxadian (Jun 1, 2021)

This is amazing but I fear the Nintendo takedown.


----------



## SDA (Jun 1, 2021)

Will be there any Lumas in this demake?
Polari, for example. When playing the All-Stars version I love either bouncing on his head, throwing Star Bits so he can eat them and even tickling him with the Star Cursor (only in Co-op mode). And the sounds he makes are very cute 'w'

Or maybe even Hungry Lumas and Comet Tico, too.


----------



## Deleted member 534570 (Jun 1, 2021)

And then Nintendo DMCA's this...
Nintendo's going wild on romhacks and fanmade games.
It's like a nonstop witch hunt.


----------



## WaffleRaccoon (Jun 1, 2021)

Homebrew does what Nintendon't


----------



## chrisrlink (Jun 1, 2021)

why must they even fucking try? you'd think they'd learn after all the other DMCA takedowns


----------



## scoobydude51 (Jun 1, 2021)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Well now that every other news site is reporting on it, it'll never see the light of day. So I guess my DS can stay just as dusty as its been ;O;



yup the snitching has begun


----------



## BitMasterPlus (Jun 1, 2021)

If they keep at it and actually finish this in the future, I am totally gonna play this.


----------



## Lv44ES_Burner (Jun 1, 2021)

That's impressive. I'd play that over the Wii original any day, honestly, 'cause I take my 2DSXL around more than my Switch Lite now.


----------



## Harumyne (Jun 1, 2021)

The issue here is yet again that a dev group is going to give their project too much notoriety prematurely to its release, meaning a cease and desist will effectively kill the project.

Finish it before you promote it, if you want your project to reach 100%, because once it's complete and released, cease and desist won't do shit.


----------



## Jokey_Carrot (Jun 1, 2021)

dmca time


----------



## peteruk (Jun 1, 2021)

Have to admit this most definitely has me at full mast. Anything Mario and I love it, anything Mario that can run on my New 3DS XL and I love it even more!

The demo looks super nice, I'm really looking forward to trying this game out....  this is right up my street.


----------



## legoinventeor (Jun 1, 2021)

This barely even looks real!


----------



## ploggy (Jun 1, 2021)

This is really impressive, seeing this reminds me of that fake Mario Galaxy DS trailer from years ago 
I hope if by some miracle this gets finished they use/remake that trailer for the lols




The trailer for those who haven't seen it...


----------



## DragonBoy (Jun 1, 2021)

You're joking now! This is unreal!!!


----------



## MorningBlunt (Jun 1, 2021)

Nice nice. Although would be good to see on the 3DS too!


----------



## HarveyHouston (Jun 1, 2021)

Wait, this is Super Mario Galaxy... for the Nintendo DS?!? I thought it was a remake of Super Mario 64 DS, but now I finally understand what a "demake" is!


----------



## Jayro (Jun 1, 2021)

Super impressive. Just kind of wish it would have been on the 3DS instead, because of the analog stick(s) and more system hardware available to them.


----------



## Purple_Shyguy (Jun 1, 2021)

Nintendo, hire this man!


----------



## Jayro (Jun 1, 2021)

Purple_Shyguy said:


> Nintendo, hire this man!


Nintendo ninjas, leave this man alone!


----------



## PiracyForTheMasses (Jun 1, 2021)

Fun fact, GBATEMP contributes to helping Nintendo stop fan made software, mod chip installers, mod chips, etc. etc. Nintendo says jump and GBATEMP moderators/admins ask how high.


----------



## xdarkx (Jun 1, 2021)

That's cool and all, but they should have waited until they can release the demake out to the public.


----------



## orangy57 (Jun 1, 2021)

I've been watching for updates on this for about 2 years and it's been blowing up in terms of progress over the past few months. It's a really cool concept, but I don't think a release will be playable by us aaaanytime soon considering that DS development has been notorious for having projects only get released when they're done. 

I'm really excited to see what it will become though since there's some big DS-scene names behind the project like Gericom and Ermelber


----------



## Clydefrosch (Jun 1, 2021)

so are they basically porting this over, or is this a very advanced hack of mario 64 ds?


----------



## HideoKojima (Jun 1, 2021)

Nintendo will either sue em or hire em


----------



## Reshiban (Jun 1, 2021)

OMG this is amazing work !!!


----------



## pedro702 (Jun 1, 2021)

RichardTheKing said:


> At least there's no stupid motion controls in this demake, making it already superior to the original...still has limited lives and 3 HP (instead of 8, a la 64 DS and Sunshine) as flaws, though.


the motion controls were minimal tbh and the switch galaxy release doesnt even have motion controlls and its hd 60 fps so yeah.

sure i can see why people liked this game but the best part was looking the the beatiful graphics and planets and so on, on ds so pixalated like hell its gonna loose half of the magic the wii version even had imo.


----------



## SonicRings (Jun 1, 2021)

RedBlueGreen said:


> If it weren't for SM3D All Stars this would be a lot mor exciting. Still impressive though.


This is more exciting BECAUSE of SM3D All Stars. Fuck that port lmao



Shalashaska98 said:


> Nintendo will either sue em or hire em


Hire? Pffft. SEGA would. Nintendo would absolutely sue.


----------



## banjo2 (Jun 1, 2021)

Clydefrosch said:


> so are they basically porting this over, or is this a very advanced hack of mario 64 ds?


It's a homebrew project, however there is a separate project using SM64DS I think


Prans said:


> This project has been going on for several years; at least since 2017 according to the first video shared by the homebrew developers on their YouTube channel, 'Jesse'. In 2018, they even released a playable demo​


​Technically, this is a separate project from the demo released. That doesn't mean much, but I think it is notable that the thing they're working on now only started in 2020.


----------



## RichardTheKing (Jun 1, 2021)

Nerdtendo said:


> Did 64 really have 8 HP if most damage took three slices?


No, most damage was one or two hit points; rarely was it three - only a handful of sources dealt three HP of damage; lava, chain chomp, and I think Big Boos (or did they deal 2 HP)?
The far more common Goombas did 1 HP of damage, meaning Mario could tank seven of those hits before expiring - a bit less if he took 2 HP of damage from stronger foes, but still far better than that goddamn 3 HP limit Galaxy imposed on him.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jun 1, 2021)

Bladexdsl said:


> and as soon as they finish and release it on that very same day who do you think will be waiting in the shadows?


That's why you release it a week early before your planned date 

ala: Bombergames with Streets of Rage Remake


----------



## MetoMeto (Jun 1, 2021)

"They" who shall not be named, would be better off making a new Metroid gameS, 
instead of dealing with stupid small things that mean a lot to us, small people, who just want to have fun.


----------



## Darksabre72 (Jun 1, 2021)

Clydefrosch said:


> so are they basically porting this over, or is this a very advanced hack of mario 64 ds?


well looking at his older build videos i say it's custom:







legoinventeor said:


> This barely even looks real!





ZipMartin said:


> Is that really on the DS? I'm very impressed


it's real a dev posted this on his discord:

https://imgur.com/agxy7qS 


also their discord link:https://discord.gg/Dqu4Cqa74s


----------



## MetoMeto (Jun 1, 2021)

ZipMartin said:


> Is that really on the DS? I'm very impressed


Well theres nothing to be impressed about, its not like its phisically showing double amount of pixels than DS screen is capable off, or that it uses modern advanced graphics on old DS hardware. These are all in the limits of DS potential capabilities exploited and made into a game.

Id be impressed if they did something impossible. But this is all possible.

But it is exciting thogh that we can play galaxy on DS!


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 2, 2021)

Harumyne said:


> The issue here is yet again that a dev group is going to give their project too much notoriety prematurely to its release, meaning a cease and desist will effectively kill the project.
> 
> Finish it before you promote it, if you want your project to reach 100%, because once it's complete and released, cease and desist won't do shit.


Yes, but a lawsuit will.


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Jun 2, 2021)

i dont know if this is just a video played from a wii god this looks so unreal


----------



## I_AM_L_FORCE (Jun 2, 2021)

MetoMeto said:


> Well theres nothing to be impressed about, its not like its phisically showing double amount of pixels than DS screen is capable off, or that it uses modern advanced graphics on old DS hardware. These are all in the limits of DS potential capabilities exploited and made into a game.
> 
> Id be impressed if they did something impossible. But this is all possible.
> 
> But it is exciting thogh that we can play galaxy on DS!


Bet you're fun at parties.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 2, 2021)

It's obvious they have the willpower and proficiency to pull something like this off; they know the legal ramifications but went through regardless.

Though they may have Nintendo legal pushback, I'd say the skills shown in their Documentation alone should warrant them a foot in CD Projekt's door.

Cyberpunk 2077 Demake, that actually runs on Current Generation hardware, would probably be the best thing to happen to that flaming pile of Memes ...


----------



## Ajlr (Jun 2, 2021)

WHAT THE HECK IS THIS?! IT'S BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## gamesquest1 (Jun 2, 2021)

I kinda see progress updates with a demo release as another way of saying "we are kinda bored doing this now, so Nintendo, can you please give us an excuse to bow out gracefully"


----------



## Benja81 (Jun 2, 2021)

MetoMeto said:


> Id be impressed if they did something impossible. But this is all possible.
> 
> But it is exciting thogh that we can play galaxy on DS!


Says the person who is not making Mario Galaxy for the DS 
J/k, but the impressive part is actually making Galaxy DS _from scratch_, most ports its basically a conversion process with some fine tuning..  Yes of course its within the DS' limits, did you expect custom hardware or magic?


----------



## console (Jun 2, 2021)

That's awesome! 

I saw Ermelber post video on Discord and saw someone use DSTwo flashcard with more stronger CPU to run this game smooth.






I want to play this new game.


----------



## Archerite (Jun 2, 2021)

Really impressive that that is running on actual DS hardware, and it shows that if you put effort into it the NDS is powerful enough to do this! I could not even get my 2D platform game running nicely on it...but that was for other reasons.


----------



## banjo2 (Jun 3, 2021)

console said:


> and saw someone use DSTwo flashcard with more stronger CPU to run this game smooth.


What do you mean? I'm pretty sure it plays at a stable 30FPS with the standard clock speed


----------



## KimKong (Jun 3, 2021)

This is pretty freakin amazing!!


----------



## Robika (Jun 3, 2021)

Bladexdsl said:


> and as soon as they finish and release it on that very same day who do you think will be waiting in the shadows?


I was thinking the same, but Nintendo is not as strict with Mario fan games as with Pokémon. Watch this video.


----------



## ddanjovi (Jun 3, 2021)

This is bringing back my super mario 64 ds vibes, this looks incredible!


----------



## Bagel Le Stinky (Jun 4, 2021)

I was just thinking of Mario galaxy ds a couple days ago but I didn’t see this


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 4, 2021)

I am super excited for this project!


----------



## Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee (Jun 5, 2021)

This is the most impressive software I have seen for Nintendo DS, even comparing to licensed software.

I looked up Super Mario 64 to make sure.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



lordelan said:


> Doing the physics alone is pretty impressive.


Exactly.


----------



## Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee (Jun 5, 2021)

It is not just the physics quality, it is also the smooth camera quality that looks similar to the real thing.


----------



## MetoMeto (Jun 11, 2021)

I_AM_L_FORCE said:


> Bet you're fun at parties.


I'm not.


----------



## MetoMeto (Jun 11, 2021)

Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee said:


> It is not just the physics quality, it is also the smooth camera quality that looks similar to the real thing.


Smoothness is just frame rates. Game is cleverly optimized so it doesn't waste hardware resources that it has available to acheave 60 fps.
fps actually depends on how much it show on screen at a time, and this is still a demo not a real thing. The more you add the less smooth it gets, unless you optimize and take out something not needed at the moment of rendering. Its clever, not impressive imo.
Thats just how i see it.


Benja81 said:


> Says the person who is not making Mario Galaxy for the DS
> J/k, but the impressive part is actually making Galaxy DS _from scratch_, most ports its basically a conversion process with some fine tuning..  Yes of course its within the DS' limits, did you expect custom hardware or magic?


Well its been 17 years since first game came out. 
Every newer and newer game is looking more and more impressive than it used to and pushes the hardware even more.

When developers learn the hardware and new, better, faster technologies become available to produce games.
Its easier than ever these days to make a game and we know so much about DS now after 17 years.

That's why i don't find it impressive per se, cause i was expecting this. But that's why i find it exciting that someone actually made this into a reality.



Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee said:


> This is the most impressive software I have seen for Nintendo DS, even comparing to licensed software.
> 
> I looked up Super Mario 64 to make sure.
> 
> ...


licensed software doesn't mean much. i seen licensed software that is actually a crap and fans actually cared enough to make it good and utilize full hardware capabilities.
I mean developers of licensed software usually have a reason (corporate or practical) to limit a game not to use all hardware capabilities such as to save batter for example or to be 30 fps on purpose to evade slowdowns at the cost of lover frame rate but stable.

I mean just look at vita scene. many games are limited in resolution and hardware power that game uses...why? beats me, but once you unlock it by shady means you have exquisite looking game that runs 60 fps..but as i said it drains battery more and heats up hardware on return, and it can slowdown sometimes....

Whatever the reason, the point is "licensed" means nothing, its not ultimate comparison to game pushed to its limits.
Its just not always black and white.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

But yeah...great job developer, for sure!


----------



## Benja81 (Jun 11, 2021)

MetoMeto said:


> Well its been 17 years since first game came out.
> Every newer and newer game is looking more and more impressive than it used to and pushes the hardware even more.
> 
> When developers learn the hardware and new, better, faster technologies become available to produce games.
> ...


Good luck with those unrealistic standards. IMO anything worthwhile that I couldn't do myself is impressive to me.


----------



## banjo2 (Jun 12, 2021)

MetoMeto said:


> Smoothness is just frame rates. Game is cleverly optimized so it doesn't waste hardware resources that it has available to acheave 60 fps.
> fps actually depends on how much it show on screen at a time, and this is still a demo not a real thing. The more you add the less smooth it gets, unless you optimize and take out something not needed at the moment of rendering. Its clever, not impressive imo.
> Thats just how i see it.


It's 30 FPS, also afaik NDS doesn't have render lag (it eventually just stops drawing some triangles, I think), but idk the specifics


----------



## Darksabre72 (Jun 14, 2021)

just an update on the discord, he's working on mario swimming in water https://streamable.com/v6lrwa


----------



## Gabbogamer (Jan 26, 2022)

This is just INCREDIBLE, I saw the trailers and they dazed me. Any news?


----------



## raxadian (Jan 26, 2022)

I refuse to use Discord because it makes Reddit look nice, but that's great news.


----------



## banjo2 (Jan 26, 2022)

Gabbogamer said:


> This is just INCREDIBLE, I saw the trailers and they dazed me. Any news?


No big news, but updates are posted in their Discord server


----------



## Darksabre72 (Jan 29, 2022)

banjo2 said:


> No big news, but updates are posted in their Discord server



I'm in his discord server and so far not too many updates so far because of school, but he did post that it's not dead and he's working on levels.


----------



## FanNintendo (May 24, 2022)

any new updates on this? also i saw Super Mario Galaxy 2 ds port too is this true too??


----------



## raxadian (May 24, 2022)

Will this be moved to the 3DS to make things easier?


----------



## banjo2 (May 24, 2022)

FanNintendo said:


> any new updates on this?


It's more or less put on hold for now, they released a build of what they have so far.


> also i saw Super Mario Galaxy 2 ds port too is this true too??


From the FAQ:


> *Will this be a port of SMG1/2 or will it have new levels?*


I am not sure yet. We are porting SMG1/2 levels as frame of reference to test and fine tune our engine. I don't know what the eventual end product will be but it will definitely not be an exact port of SMG1 as a lot of gameplay just doesn't translate well to a DS (excluding the fact that it is impossible to do, realistically speaking).​


----------



## banjo2 (May 25, 2022)

raxadian said:


> Will this be moved to the 3DS to make things easier?





> We have experience and knowledge on NDS development and we are just not interested in developing for 3DS. To us it is a challenge to make it work on a limited platform.


----------



## Jayro (May 25, 2022)

I'm hella pumped for this. Do they have donations setup anywhere? We should pour support money into this.


----------



## Ahmeteled (Jul 12, 2022)

Used to work before updating TWiLight Menu++, now it shows a red screen with numbers and letter at the top screen and a white screen at the bottom screen.
Any reply is appreciated.


----------



## godreborn (Jul 12, 2022)

I must say, that's quite impressive based on the video.


----------



## Jayro (Jul 13, 2022)

Ahmeteled said:


> Used to work before updating TWiLight Menu++, now it shows a red screen with numbers and letter at the top screen and a white screen at the bottom screen.
> Any reply is appreciated.


Paste the screenshot here for @RocketRobz


----------



## RocketRobz (Jul 13, 2022)

Ahmeteled said:


> Used to work before updating TWiLight Menu++, now it shows a red screen with numbers and letter at the top screen and a white screen at the bottom screen.
> Any reply is appreciated.


The latest update is supposed to fix support for it. Make sure nds-bootstrap is up to date as well, as the version included in TWLMenu++ is out of date.
If the issue persists, are you on a DSi or 3DS?


----------



## Ahmeteled (Jul 14, 2022)

RocketRobz said:


> The latest update is supposed to fix support for it. Make sure nds-bootstrap is up to date as well, as the version included in TWLMenu++ is out of date.
> If the issue persists, are you on a DSi or 3DS?


DSi


----------



## Ahmeteled (Jul 14, 2022)

Sorry for replying too soon


----------



## RocketRobz (Jul 14, 2022)

Ahmeteled said:


> DSi


Hmm, are you booting TWLMenu++ through Unlaunch/hiya? If so, idk why it's not working for you.


----------



## Ahmeteled (Jul 14, 2022)

sysNAND (in theory, it does the same job as HiyaCFW)


----------



## Ahmeteled (Jul 14, 2022)

I'll try forwarding and tell you what'd I get


----------



## Ahmeteled (Jul 14, 2022)

So forwarding didn't work but I used nightly bootstrap to get it working
Sorry for the late reply
I was on a heavy schedule with my friends


----------



## Ahmeteled (Jul 14, 2022)

Jayro said:


> Paste the screenshot here for @RocketRobz


Can't, I'm on a crappy win 7 laptop with a busted battery.


----------



## sudeki300 (Jul 14, 2022)

Bladexdsl said:


> and as soon as they finish and release it on that very same day who do you think will be waiting in the shadows?


might even happen before release


----------

